
Who killed the air-powered vehicle? - HermanMartinus
https://herman.bearblog.dev/air-powered-vehicle/
======
aurizon
Compressed air has only 10-15% efficiency end to end. Best case is compress
with electricity - about 93% efficient. Then cool the hot compressed air to
reduce the pressure to get more in the tank. This cooling wastes about 10% we
are now at 73%. Expand in a 3 stage expansion engine to get rotational
power.Compressed air expansion is a carnot type engine andhas about a 30%
efficiency that falls to zero as the tank expands the air and the internal
pressure drops to local pressure and the engine stops.Total efficiency 10-15%.
They are used as factory jitneys where the use compressed air and it
intrinsically safe - no gas/diesel spark or flame. The idea is 150 years old
or older. Diesel/gas and batteries killed it and keep it dead

